# Bow holder for my bike... help



## darat100 (Apr 2, 2008)

I would be very careful with anything going across the handlebars. Seems very easy to bump a cam or damage a limb while riding if you ask me.


----------



## rsails (Feb 27, 2009)

*Try retrofitting the BowKaddy*

you can check out the bowkaddy online


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

I retrofitted a gunrack..works great, but I ride on dirt two-tracks, not sure how it would handle off road:dontknow:.?


----------



## capt ray (Jan 16, 2006)

I should have paid more attention this year. I seen many bikes fitted with bow holder in Washington State elk hunting this year. It can be done safely.


----------



## Ross R (Mar 30, 2006)

*Back Bike Rack*

They make a back rack that clamps to the seat post. I bought a Schwinn model at Walmart on sale for 7 bucks. I'm going to take the platform off and extend the tubing then put bow/gun rack mounts on it to carry the bow behind me. 

I have all the materials - just haven't started the project yet. The rack is built to hold 15 pounds so even with the length extended I figure it should hold a bow pretty safely.

Just a thought.


----------



## DDawg00001 (Feb 17, 2009)

The handlebar racks made for atv's work fine.


----------



## Caligater (Jun 25, 2008)

kansasboi said:


> I retrofitted a gunrack..works great, but I ride on dirt two-tracks, not sure how it would handle off road:dontknow:.?


What's with the rear pegs, are two of you riding on that thing?


----------



## TLong (Jan 12, 2009)

Might be a little overboard, but what about making a trailer for your bike, that holds your pack and/or treestand and have a rack on that for your bow?
I wouldn't want my bow on my handlebars, especially if the trails are narrow.


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

The trails are basically roads just using the bike to cover them quick. I have a trailer as of today but its going to be chained to a tree hidden in the woods so we don't have to haul it everytime. thanks for the ideas so far. 


Thanks
CW


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

The trails in our mountains are easily large enough for a truck. I don't see how mounting them on handle bars would be a problem. I look forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## mohunter77 (Mar 3, 2009)

This is exactly what you need right here.. Of course this is on ebay so you will have to get into DIY mode if you don't want to drop the $50.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230326540818


----------



## swmthunter (Feb 12, 2009)

hose clams super tight with a sort of Y or U shaped holder and a strap on the top so it cant bounce out


----------



## TLong (Jan 12, 2009)

I thought of soemthing similar to that, but was worried about if my feet would hit it..... I was trying to think of someway to keep the bow in line with the bike, instead of across or perpendicualr. Shouldn't be too hard to fabricate.


mohunter77 said:


> This is exactly what you need right here.. Of course this is on ebay so you will have to get into DIY mode if you don't want to drop the $50.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230326540818


----------



## elkhunter130 (Nov 26, 2005)

I mounted quad gun mounts on mine and it worked great. They are the ones that mount right to the handle bars and look like big "U"s. I used them to pack my bow and my shotgun when necessary. They worked well but I did have to bungi them down for the bow.


----------



## GorillaUSMC (Mar 24, 2009)

*just my $.02....*

I've used a mountain bike in the past to get in deep quickly... mainly on public land, but still opt for a good pair of boots and my two legs. On some rough trails, mounting your bow to the handlebars or behind you can end up painful... to you and especially your bow's cams/sights/etc... Best I came up with was the Primos bow sling (https://shop.primos.com/pc-618-88-bow-sling.aspx)... slung across my back. doesn't get in the way of pedaling, keeps your cams safe (padded), and if you have to ditch off your bike... at least your $1000 bow isn't getting crunched. I did have a sweet quiver mounted around my horizontal tube on my bike...held 5 arrows around the tube... worked good because i don't use a quiver on my bow...


----------



## bassfly66 (May 25, 2009)

I've been using a Montana Scabbard for the last couple years.

It works great for a gun or bow.

I'm new here & have not posted enough to be deemed "trust-worthy" enough to add a photo or link to this product to assist my fellow hunters.

But you might try montanascabbards with a www in front & a com at the end!

Be safe,

Nathan


----------



## zac82 (Sep 28, 2008)

i bought a kids trailor at a yard sale for $5, all my gear is in there and my bow is on my back with my primos bow sling


----------



## Bowkaddy Guy (May 4, 2006)

rsails said:


> you can check out the bowkaddy online


I actually recently did my own retrofitting. I successfully adapted the UTV Bracket to mount on the rear forks. Bowkaddy is mounted at the top and holds the bow above the tire and behind the driver. Product testing so far has not disappointed. Solid mount with good protection for the bow. Since it's lined up in the direction of travel, there's less risk of catching branches on the trail. Hope to post some pics later, but here is a video tutorial on the setup...

http://www.bowkaddy.com/WV-Mountain%20Bike%20Bow%20Rack.htm


----------



## MTscabbards (Apr 14, 2011)

If you want to carry a bow on your bike, check out, Montanascabbards.com
Carries bows rifles fishing poles, what ever, in a vertical position on the back of your mountain bike.


----------



## MTscabbards (Apr 14, 2011)

Check out Montanascabbard.com
The scabbard carries bows rifles and fishing poles in a vertical position.


----------



## MTscabbards (Apr 14, 2011)

Check out Montanascabbard.com
The scabbard carries bows rifles and fishing poles in a vertical position.


----------



## DrumdudeLarry (Mar 22, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1481875


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

kansasboi said:


> I retrofitted a gunrack..works great, but I ride on dirt two-tracks, not sure how it would handle off road:dontknow:.?


thats sweet idea


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Here is my version of the bike bow rack. I had to add extensions to the ones I bought at sports Authority and note the handy rack that I made on the back of the bike.

Enjoy, have a great weekend everyone


----------

